# Missouri



## rick47 (Jun 21, 2009)

Glad I found you. I have a Haunted Trail we started about ten years ago. Just open two nights and free.

Every year a few days before the big day I tell my wife it's the last, but about this time of year I start getting the bug. 

Do you know of any haunter that meet around Springfield Mo. Thanks to all that make this board work


----------



## hauntedcampers (Jan 1, 2007)

there is Peanut he is from Springfield he does his yard


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Rick


----------



## trishaanne (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome. Peanut is in Springfield and Wormy is in Waynesville and Undertaker is in St. Louis, I think.


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

hello!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum, Rick.


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Welcome


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

welcome


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Welcome!


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Hi and welcome !!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Hi and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Howdy and hopefully you never stop your haunt!!!


----------



## Revenant (Mar 17, 2007)

Hello from St Louis... and yeah, don't stop. Never surrender.


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Hello and Welcome! Never stop.... think of the poor TOTers that would never be scared again....


----------



## Spookineer (Aug 20, 2006)

Welcome to the party!


----------



## spideranne (Jul 17, 2006)

Welcome!


----------

